# Mivkhan Buzaglo



## rolmich

Can someone explain in english or french what this expression means.
I know it has to do with the fairness of the judiciary in Israel re : ashkenazim and sepharadim suspects, but no more.
Thanks in anticipation
RK


----------



## origumi

The term Mivkhan Buzaglo (Bozaglo Criterion, Buzaglo Test) was coined in 1976 by Aharon Barak, the Government's Legal Advisor (a very important office), in regard to the trial of Asher Yadlin, a leading financier and politician in the Labor party who took bribe. Yadlin was arrested two days before his nomination to the Head of the Israel Bank (that is, the strongest economical role) and sent to five years in jail.

What Barak said was that _the justice for Yadlin should be identical to the justice for Buzaglo_. Yadlin is an Ashkenazi name, Buzaglo is Sepharadi. At the time (and to certain level even today) Ashkenazim held most of the adminsitrative, economical, political power positions, while Sepharadim were mostly newer in Israel, less educated, and with less presence in the high classes.

This distinction was focused on different place in the Israeli society rather than on different origins (European vs. North African and Asian) or cultures.


----------



## rolmich

Thank you *origumi* for this very clear explanation. Although this term is well known in Israel today, I am convinced that for many, it's origin had to be reminded.
As I understand "Buzaglo" was chosen as a name at random, just as a symbol, and not someone happening to stand trial at the same epoch ?
With these two simple words, Aharon Barak made history.
Thanks again
RK


----------



## Aoyama

Well, enlightening, for sure. Now, one could also wonder if "Bozaglo" is really a typical Sephardic name. Never heard of it before ...


----------



## origumi

Aoyama said:


> Well, enlightening, for sure. Now, one could also wonder if "Bozaglo" is really a typical Sephardic name. Never heard of it before ...


Buzaglo is a common name among Moroccan Jews, with deep roots in the community's history. I am not sure about its etymology.



rolmich said:


> As I understand "Buzaglo" was chosen as a name at random, just as a symbol, and not someone happening to stand trial at the same epoch ?


I think that Mivkhan Buzaglo was not based on any specific person.

You can compare it to another well known term of this kind, _Mas`uda from Shderot_ מסעודה משדרות coined by Alex Gi`adi אלכס גלעדי in 1993. Gil`adi was the manager of the new commercial Channel 2 at the time and announced that his channel will provide "television for the people, whether they are from high classes or Mas`uda from Shderot". Mad`uda is again a typical name for a Jew migrated from an Arabic country, actually an Arabic name. It's a symbol for middle-aged or old woman (such names are not given to girls born in Israel and therefore she was at least in her 40s or 50s at the time), lives in a small remote town, apparently uneducated, and yet with specific preferences regarding television and culture in general.


----------



## Aoyama

> Buzaglo is a common name among Moroccan Jews, with deep roots in the community's history.


Yes, you find it, here and there (but not everywhere). Whether it is a common name is another thing ...
But then 





> Mivkhan Buzaglo was not based on any specific person.


----------



## rolmich

I wish to come back on this interesting thread some 18 months after I opened it.
Today I heard 'Mivkhan Buzaglo' used by several people on the radio, concerning the trial of ex-president Katsav, and it seems that nowadays it's meaning has been enlarged to refer about the equality of all the citizens before a court of law and not specifically about ashkenazim vs sepharadim.
Do you agree ?


----------



## origumi

I agree. This is where language and society meet. Social changes effected the subtle meaning of this expression.


----------



## rolmich

origumi said:


> I agree. This is where language and society meet. Social changes effected the subtle meaning of this expression.


Thanks origumi, and let's be optimistic and that when you say "social changes", you mean that today an ashkenaze and a sepharade would have an equal treatment in a court of law in Israel.


----------

